# 1967 Porsche 911S



## TheoGraphics (Dec 15, 2015)

Another classic Porsche I recently shot. More photos are on the blog if you're interested!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12


----------



## vato_loco (Jan 4, 2016)

Lovely pictures, AWESOME car. I don't even have a critique, I'm just mesmerised.


----------



## RichBrown (Feb 8, 2016)

These look great; i like car photos alot. Great job with these photos!!!

ps - did you get to drive it?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 9, 2016)

Fantastic work. I have one question. Is the motion real in the moving shot, or was that done in VR/Photoshop?


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful automobile. One of the most elegant designs.


----------



## curisousguy (Feb 11, 2016)

vato_loco said:


> Lovely pictures, AWESOME car. I don't even have a critique, I'm just mesmerised.


i have to agree with you there, im so mesmerised with the realness of the photos!! like im speechless they are soo clear and im soo jealous!

may i ask what sort of camera you have?


----------

